# Hertz Express drive return policy..



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

lyft ambassador txted me that they available cars in their location, knowing that its hard to reserve one i drove myself to rent a car at around 10:am and once everything was done and i was good to go, I have an emergency call from home so i drove my car back and left the rental car at their parking lot. Due to the emergency I know for myself that i wont be able to complete the requirements to get the rental car for free, so I decided just to return it. The lady at hertz told me that they have to charge me the whole week which is $180 and i'm like really? I would understand if they charge me for a day but for the whole week? The milage of the car didn't even move an inch. So she called her manager, and they will see what they can do.. SO im just waiting for their response for now. Did anybody have any experience regarding this kind of situation? Or any copy of their return policy with the find prints on? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

still no update from them


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

If you're gonna get charged anyway I would just keep it and drive it as a personal vehicle. 

To prevent getting dinged for personal miles, here's an idea: Since you don't need.to.worry about acceptance rate, just drive with Lyft app on, and don't accept pings. That way you are online, so the mileage is not counted against you. 

Bear in mind I haven't done their program so I may be totally off base. If so sorry, but what do you expect from information from the internet?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Use their fine print against them. Set destination filters galore. Or drive with app on. 
Sorry about emergency. I hope all gets sorted out. But. Not getting that car and into bed with lyft is the best thing that could have happened to you. Renting cars from these companies is the deathblow. 
They change the rules all the time and the rules u agreed to when you got the car arent gonna stick. They change them at will while u are in their cars and its a horrible outcome for most people who have gotten them. They change the rules mid game to get more from you for less. 

Tell them to stick tfat car up tgeir you know what come next week. Regardless of what u have to do with it this week. 

Research that program on these boards for the first hand exoerience by people who have lived it

If you already have a good little japanese car to put around in. This gig is crappy. But semi doable. Provided you dont need a steady stream of money. 

Any otger situation. This gig is horrible

And im in norcal. Youre in socal or ny. We arent competitors. Completely different markets. So im telling u to run fron this gig for altruistic reasons. Get out.


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

You would have to find something wrong with the car in order not the get charged ! something random and say the car isn't safe. 

If your emergency is big , Lyft will take off the charges though.

at least they should


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Although both companies go out of their way to make the 10 minute long process of returning a vehicle as difficult and time consuming as possible, all the while charging the driver for his/her time... this isn't Lyft screwing you it's Hertz. If you return the car early, Hertz will pro rate you and charge up until the day after you give them the keys. The POS employees didn't answer the phone all day Monday at the Hertz location when I wanted to return the car. I was there waiting when they opened Tuesday morning and it still took them until 1pm to check in my return. Fast fwd a week and my earnings deposit was taxed for 2 full days. Lyft support stonewalled my complaint, gave me a phone # at Hertz and sent me packing.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Should? Lol. Lyft should do a lot of things. Yet they dont


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Although both companies go out of their way to make the 10 minute long process of returning a vehicle as difficult and time consuming as possible, all the while charging the driver for his/her time... this isn't Lyft screwing you it's Hertz. If you return the car early, Hertz will pro rate you and charge up until the day after you give them the keys. The POS employees didn't answer the phone all day Monday at the Hertz location when I wanted to return the car. I was there waiting when they opened Tuesday morning and it still took them until 1pm to check in my return. Fast fwd a week and my earnings deposit was taxed for 2 full days. Lyft support stonewalled my complaint, gave me a phone # at Hertz and sent me packing.


My case is different. The cars mileage didnt even moved. Which means i didnt use the car at all. And it sucks because they're closed weekends.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Then let ppl rent it as a airbnb on wheels. Get your money back.

Look. Fight the charges. I agree. But dont rent from lyft or uber. Its just not a good deal


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Then let ppl rent it as a airbnb on wheels. Get your money back.
> 
> Look. Fight the charges. I agree. But dont rent from lyft or uber. Its just not a good deal


I wish i could but i gave the keys to hertz the day I rented/returned to them.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Them having possesion of keys will help u fight fees atleast.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

If they charged your Credit card in your profile, dispute the charges with your credit card company.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Hagong said:


> If they charged your Credit card in your profile, dispute the charges with your credit card company.


Im not worried about that, what concerns me is that on my dashboard its still saying that im on rental. Which i will not be able to get the power driver bonus. I called lyft already and hertz but they said its all up to the location where i rented the car.


----------

